# How many yards?



## Lyrihl (Oct 25, 2009)

Hellos, it's me again.
I'm gonna make a fullsuit, but there's always the question of how much fur to buy. It will be made of four different colored furs (four-toned) with foam digitigrade legs. I'm only 5'4" an about 100lbs, so yes, I'm kinda skinny. 
I think I'll only need roughly a yard a color, but I'd love your opinion on this. =)


----------



## Fay V (Oct 25, 2009)

i bought roughly 4 yards of red for my fox fursuit, but width of each yard was 65' and I had stuff to spare. it also used about a yard or white and two yards of camel colored. 
I'd say if you're really unsure do all your measuring first, if you're going to use cheap fabric for sizing and such do that, figure out how much for each part, then buy a little bit extra just in case.

oh I'm 5'4 as well


----------



## ScrapeGoat (Oct 25, 2009)

Based on RL experience, I would say buy a minimum of 25% more material than you think you are actually going to use.   

Why?  First, it really sucks when you get down to the last couple pieces and suddenly realize you mayyyyy not have quite enough material to finish the project.  And of course if you go to buy more, sure as hell it will be unavailable/discontinued or the dye lot will not -quite- match up with what you already bought.

Secondly,  You may have made an error in measurements, or put on 20 pounds between the time you first came up with the idea and the time it is finished. 

Third, you are going to make mistakes no matter how careful you are, and you may have to shitcan an entire piece of the suit.  This leads to materials shortages and causes the above problems.  You can always re-use the excess in other projects or stockpile it for accidents.


----------



## Lyrihl (Oct 25, 2009)

So, two yards of every color?


----------



## RoseHexwit (Oct 26, 2009)

I'm 5'9'' and 155 pounds. I bought four and a half yards of black fur for my collie suit. I ended up with maybe a yard and a half of extra stuff. The suit was mostly black, but I used white fur for the paws and stomach.

Two yards of each color would probably be enough.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Oct 26, 2009)

always get more than you think you will need. i don't know how many for a full suit but i got almost 4 yards for my half suit, and i made some mistakes so i didn't have a lot left over.


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 26, 2009)

6-8 yards total.


----------



## Lyrihl (Oct 26, 2009)

Kays, two of every color. Thankies all!

New question: I've seen and read tutorials about furring the head. Some say it's best to sew the fur together first and then glue it on, while others say it's just fine to just glue it. Opinion?


----------



## Catilda Lily (Oct 26, 2009)

i just glued mine on, it was just a test onethough but i like how it turned out. if i make another one i think i will sew some of it first.


----------



## ScrapeGoat (Oct 26, 2009)

I can't help you there- I have zero sewing skills. I've always built my suits by gluing the fabric over a foam understructure.  I use a 'glue and pull and glue' method.  Start on one side of the seam, glue it down and let the glue cure, then stretch, then add another line of glue, smooth it down till the glue tacks up, then stretch and glue the next section until you have worked your way all the way around the piece.  Then, butt the ends together, figure out where to trim it and then glue the last inch or two in place.  Nice thing about this is my suits are totally form-fitting; done properly you can create a 'muscle layer' understructure and get a really nice, tight and refined look with no wrinkles or sags. 

Down side is, no zippers anywhere...my suits are two-piece, legs and torso separate.


----------



## Origamigryphon (Oct 27, 2009)

This is what I do to fur my heads; first you make a duct-tape cast of the head, similar to how you would make a duct tape dummy of yourself. 

First, cover the entire head in saran wrap; you don't want the duct tape to stick to and tear off your foamwork. Then cover it in a few layers of duct tape. Mark on the head where you want to cut the segments (like where two colors meet, for example); also make sure to put arrows all over it to show which direction you want the fur to lay.

Carefully cut off the duct tape cast along the segments, and cut notches in each piece so that they lay flat. 

Finally, take those pieces and lay them DUCT TAPE SIDE DOWN onto your fur (make sure the arrows match the direction of the fur), trace the shape, and cut it out. Make sure to mark on your fur what piece it is so you don't get confused.

Pin each piece onto the head like a puzzle to make sure everything fits, trim where necessary, glue the pieces and then sew the seams. :3


----------



## Zrcalo (Oct 27, 2009)

get only one yard of each colour.

I'm 5' 2" and I ended up making a fullsuit out of 1 yard brown, 1/2 yard white, 1/2 yard orange.


----------



## Zrcalo (Oct 27, 2009)

Origamigryphon said:


> This is what I do to fur my heads; first you make a duct-tape cast of the head, similar to how you would make a duct tape dummy of yourself.
> 
> First, cover the entire head in saran wrap; you don't want the duct tape to stick to and tear off your foamwork. Then cover it in a few layers of duct tape. Mark on the head where you want to cut the segments (like where two colors meet, for example); also make sure to put arrows all over it to show which direction you want the fur to lay.
> 
> ...





not practical. sorry, but it isnt.

just take the fur, pin it to the fursuit in the shape you need it in the angle you need it, corners first. Then trace with a sharpie (or white paint marker if dark) take off, cut. hot glue on, repeat. 

NO NEED FOR SEWING. in fact, I've had more problems with that than anything else.


----------



## Lyrihl (Oct 27, 2009)

2 yards a color (just to be safe) and glue isntead of sew for the head.
Thanks everyone!


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 27, 2009)

Lyrihl said:


> Kays, two of every color. Thankies all!
> 
> New question: I've seen and read tutorials about furring the head. Some say it's best to sew the fur together first and then glue it on, while others say it's just fine to just glue it. Opinion?



Two ways:

1.Sewing (Works well for hiding the seams for solid colors)

2. Gluing

It depends. I've seen shitty glue jobs on heads that the fur falls apart and glue oozes from the seam areas like snot, and not all know to stuff the stray fur in order to make the seams invisible when sewing.


----------



## Origamigryphon (Oct 27, 2009)

But the whole reason for sewing the seams on a fursuit head is for the fact that over time, the fur on the head will shift, and the seams will expose themselves with just glue.


----------



## RoseHexwit (Oct 27, 2009)

There's a way to glue the fur on bit by bit without the seams showing, but I don't think I could explain it without pictures.


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 27, 2009)

RoseHexwit said:


> There's a way to glue the fur on bit by bit without the seams showing, but I don't think I could explain it without pictures.



I've seen it, and Trp and I used to just glue it before we realized that Sewing first before gluing it onto the head makes it last a bit longer, that and when the fur shifts, you don't see seams.

Ir proves valuable when shaving down heads.


----------



## Zrcalo (Oct 27, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I've seen it, and Trp and I used to just glue it before we realized that Sewing first before gluing it onto the head makes it last a bit longer, that and when the fur shifts, you don't see seams.
> 
> Ir proves valuable when shaving down heads.




I made 2 videos explaining it, but I need help using adobe premier.


----------



## ScrapeGoat (Oct 27, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I've seen it, and Trp and I used to just glue it before we realized that Sewing first before gluing it onto the head makes it last a bit longer, that and when the fur shifts, you don't see seams.
> 
> Ir proves valuable when shaving down heads.




Never done a mascot-style head but I've found that gluing to foam will not shift over time if it's done properly.   I've done legs, arms and torsos with this method, worn the piss out of them and still no problems.  Also no problems with visible seams as long as I'm using fairly long pile material >1/2". 

I don't use hot glue, my secret weapon is Liquid Nails construction adhesive.  It gives you about 5 minutes work time (if you f**k up you can still peel it back from the work if yer fast), dries flexible and waterproof.   I smear it on the foam in 1/2" strips, smooth it in with a flat wood paint stir stick, then stretch the fur over it, then work it into the glue with my hands in a massaging motion.  If you don't go crazy with it it won't seep through the fur backing, or ooze out from the seams.   The last inch where the seams are I trim to fit, then use Super Glue for the last little bit, as it dries clear. 

The fumes are a little nasty but solved with good ventilation in the workroom.


----------



## Lyrihl (Oct 27, 2009)

ScrapeGoat said:


> Also no problems with visible seams as long as I'm using fairly long pile material >1/2".


 Using glue might be a problem for me, then. I'll be using fur that's 1/2"-7/8". I don't really like the idea of sewing though, cause it seems to me that sewing would leave behind a ridge once glued down.


----------



## ScrapeGoat (Oct 27, 2009)

Narrr.... you should be fine.  1/2" will easily cover the seam.  The only time I've gotten in trouble was when I tried to use a very short-pile (almost like long velvet) material which was ALSO a two-color fur-  the fur was brownish at the base and gray at the tip.  Same length strands, not an under-fur.  The glued seams were very disappointingly noticeable. It made even the sewn seams on the sleeves look kinda like butt as when bent sharply on the stitch line you could see more of the brown and it stuck out like a sore thumb.   I'm extremely anal about the finished look of my costumes and I want them to be able to stand up to close scrutiny.

My suggestion-   get 2 small pieces of your fur(s), cut a practice seam and glue it to some foam.  Then see how the edges integrate before you commit to a fastening method.  Sewing would no doubt be stronger but like I've said, once I glue those seams I almost never pop 'em even on high-stress areas like elbows.  And if I do pop one, it's as simple as re-gluing the edges together with Stupor-Glue.


----------



## Lyrihl (Oct 28, 2009)

I was talking about gluing fur onto the head alone. I already know that sewing is the best way to go for the bodysuit and tail (while not connecting the two).
I'll take your advise and test the fur out once I have it, though. Thanks!


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 28, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> I made 2 videos explaining it, but I need help using adobe premier.



I used glue before, and I've seen heads (Some professional) that were sealed down with hot glue then shaved down.

After awhile once I started to get into shaving, sewing was best to hide the seams, and the use of upolstery thread worked wonders on making sure that the thread does not decay over time. I've been doing sewing a fur mask and applying the "skin" to the foam and gluing it for awhile now, making sure it is tacked down completely. 

It can be taxing if your impatient and you want it done quickly, but I've done heads like this and was proud of the results. 

You know what's also better than hot glue: Upolstery adhesive. Only a few fursuit makes use it, but you have to make a "Skin" to secure it.


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 28, 2009)

Lyrihl said:


> Using glue might be a problem for me, then. I'll be using fur that's 1/2"-7/8". I don't really like the idea of sewing though, cause it seems to me that sewing would leave behind a ridge once glued down.



Not really. :V


----------

